# Prp rvus



## chellie33 (Feb 18, 2016)

My provider has started doing PRP injections in the office.  We are aware that the insurances do not cover 0232T and therefore we cannot find any work RVUs.  Can anyone share with me what work RVUs your physicians are being assigned for this procedure?  Please and thank you.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 22, 2016)

There is combination codes that the RVUs could be totaled to determine a  RVU amount for the pricing. Below are some examples of codes that could be used to formulate the self pay cost. Or you could look at the cost of doing the procedure and manually price the procedure.

20550  
Injection(s); single tendon sheath, or ligament, aponeurosis (eg, plantar "fascia")  
20551  
Injection(s); single tendon origin/insertion  
20552  
Injection(s); single or multiple trigger point(s), 1 or 2 muscle(s)  

38232 Bone marrow harvesting for transplantation; autologous  
38241 Hematopoietic progenitor cell (HPC); autologous transplantation  
38206 Blood-derived hematopoietic progenitor cell harvesting for transplantation, per collection; autologous 
P9020 Platelet rich plasma, each unit 
S9055 Procuren or other growth factor preparation to promote wound healing


----------

